# Ratings



## Ubermere (Sep 21, 2018)

I am really sick and tired of these low life Pax that not only do not give you tips, but also downstar you because their little peanut brain makes them think thay they are big shots because they get a car service, but in reality they are a a failure to society. They cannot afford to even buy a car or keep it so they have to resort to take an Uber pool to be able to survive.

Then The app makes it impossible to give a bad rating to the pax, because the scum bag will immediately retaliate.

What is the best way to withold the rating at the end of the rida?Is it even possible to do so? Example, if I complete the trip and withold on the rating, will I get pings? 

Or I am just going to give 1* to every low life bastard that books a pool, or X that is not accompanied by at least a 2x surge.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Ubermere said:


> I am really sick and tired of these low life Pax that not only do not give you tips, but also downstar you because their little peanut brain makes them think thay they are big shots because they get a car service, but in reality they are a a failure to society. They cannot afford to even buy a car or keep it so they have to resort to take an Uber pool to be able to survive.
> 
> Then The app makes it impossible to give a bad rating to the pax, because the scum bag will immediately retaliate.
> 
> ...


They don't see your rating until they also rate you so no worries about retaliation. Just rate them and move on.


----------



## Ubermere (Sep 21, 2018)

Seamus said:


> They don't see your rating until they also rate you so no worries about retaliation.


It does not seem accurate. Every time I give a 4 star, I get a 4* back. 3 star etc.

But if this is the case, I am going to lower the average pax rating for the whole state.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

Ubermere said:


> I am really sick and tired of these low life Pax that not only do not give you tips, but also downstar you because their little peanut brain makes them think thay they are big shots because they get a car service, but in reality they are a a failure to society. They cannot afford to even buy a car or keep it so they have to resort to take an Uber pool to be able to survive.
> 
> Then The app makes it impossible to give a bad rating to the pax, because the scum bag will immediately retaliate.
> 
> ...


Don't worry about retaliation - pax can't see what you rated them until AFTER they've rated you. Please don't go around giving shiteous, obnoxious, rude, entitled pax 4 or 5-star ratings when they should not get more than 2-stinkin' stars.

You're doing yourself and your fellow drivers a huge disservice by not rating properly - Uber made changes to the app last year so retaliation wouldn't be as much of an issue.

So, rate honestly and with gusto!! 1-star those ****ers every time they deserve it! 

(And obviously have a dash cam - as a general rule this is a very important item and no rideshare driver should be without one)



Seamus said:


> They don't see your rating until they also rate you so no worries about retaliation. Just rate them and move on.


You said it more succinctly and faster than me - thank you!! I wish everyone would understand that they should never rate shitty pax nicely. This should be the first thing a driver learns.


----------



## BikingBob (May 29, 2018)

Don't end the ride while they're in the car. Wait until the doors are closed.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

Ubermere said:


> I am really sick and tired of these low life Pax that not only do not give you tips, but also downstar you because their little peanut brain makes them think thay they are big shots because they get a car service, but in reality they are a a failure to society. They cannot afford to even buy a car or keep it so they have to resort to take an Uber pool to be able to survive.
> 
> Then The app makes it impossible to give a bad rating to the pax, because the scum bag will immediately retaliate.
> 
> ...


You have to rate at the end of the ride - you can't get another ping until you do. But definitely wait until pax closes the car door so they're gone and out before you rate them, if you were rating while they were still behind you z


----------



## Homie G (Oct 19, 2017)

Ubermere said:


> *I am really sick and tired of these low life Pax* that not only do not give you tips, but also downstar you because their little peanut brain makes them think thay they are big shots because they get a car service, but in reality they are a a failure to society. They cannot afford to even buy a car or keep it so they have to resort to take an Uber pool to be able to survive.
> 
> Then The app makes it impossible to give a bad rating to the pax, because the scum bag will immediately retaliate.
> 
> ...


Had me at sick and tired of low life pax.


----------



## Rushmanyyz (Dec 1, 2017)

What if I were to say, "I'm sick and tired of *****y drivers"? 

Yeah, some folks can be rude but you can eliminate (literally) 95% of these issues with good habits of your own. The other 5% is just people and if you can't deal with that, then you really need to move on to something outside of contact with the public. 

The best thing you can do in life is learn self reflection. What are you responsible for? What is a reasonable expectation of yourself? What is your (or their) dollar worth? What motivates you or gets you down? 

You owe it to yourself to sort this out. Stop whinging about everyone else's impact on you. Not everyone will like you - evidenced by you not liking other people. The word "entitled" gets tossed around a lot here but, when I read the comment, it seems only to ring of entitlement itself. 

Uber on...or don't.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Seamus said:


> They don't see your rating until they also rate you so no worries about retaliation. Just rate them and move on.


They wont see it for 7 days regardless if they get rated or not


----------



## Rushmanyyz (Dec 1, 2017)

Kodyhead said:


> They wont see it for 7 days regardless if they get rated or not


Different markets treat ratings differently. Currently, in Melbourne, I'm getting ratings right away. It might also change depending on some factors. Bottom line, it's unpredictable and serves as just one more reason that you shouldn't care what individuals give you. Worry about your average - plenty you can do to stay above 4.9


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Rushmanyyz said:


> Different markets treat ratings differently. Currently, in Melbourne, I'm getting ratings right away. It might also change depending on some factors. Bottom line, it's unpredictable and serves as just one more reason that you shouldn't care what individuals give you. Worry about your average - plenty you can do to stay above 4.9


I dont think it's that different, and to be clear I am talking about rider ratings not driver.

Take a short ride and ask the driver to rate you less than 4 stars and see how long it takes


----------



## Rushmanyyz (Dec 1, 2017)

Kodyhead said:


> I dont think it's that different, and to be clear I am talking about rider ratings not driver.
> 
> Take a short ride and ask the driver to rate you less than 4 stars and see how long it takes


Well, I didn't work last week at all and I got rated at least 3 times last night. I can't tell you for sure what the ruel is but I know it's not a week delay. I've proven that pretty consistently.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Rushmanyyz said:


> Well, I didn't work last week at all and I got rated at least 3 times last night. I can't tell you for sure what the ruel is but I know it's not a week delay. I've proven that pretty consistently.


Again are you talking about getting rated as a driver or rider?


----------



## Ubermere (Sep 21, 2018)

Ok, I found a way to do it. It is quite simple. If you think you pissed the Pax off or they Just seem not the type to give you a good rating, then There is a way around this.

I am not going to divulge it. Just use a little immagination.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

Nuff said


----------



## vtcomics (Oct 9, 2018)

Julescase said:


> Don't worry about retaliation - pax can't see what you rated them until AFTER they've rated you. Please don't go around giving shiteous, obnoxious, rude, entitled pax 4 or 5-star ratings when they should not get more than 2-stinkin' stars.
> 
> You're doing yourself and your fellow drivers a huge disservice by not rating properly - Uber made changes to the app last year so retaliation wouldn't be as much of an issue.
> 
> ...


Lord I want to but I just don't have enough experience to be confident they won't be able to figure out I'm the one who rated them less than a 5 and retaliate. Reason being this: if they have a whopping 30 days to rate us, that gives them way way too much time to analyze/guess and possibly figure out which rider in the last 30 days is responsible for their rating drop. I understand they don't see what I rated them until they rate us, but they CAN see their rating drop before they decide to rate me back. Please correct me if inaccurate


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

vtcomics said:


> Lord I want to but I just don't have enough experience to be confident they won't be able to figure out I'm the one who rated them less than a 5 and retaliate. Reason being this: if they have a whopping 30 days to rate us, that gives them way way too much time to analyze/guess and possibly figure out which rider in the last 30 days is responsible for their rating drop. I understand they don't see what I rated them until they rate us, but they CAN see their rating drop before they decide to rate me back. Please correct me if inaccurate


They do not have 30 days. Closer to 7.


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

I don’t care what my rate is. Then again, I’m a passenger and always get picked up within 7 minutes. 

That said, I don’t like seeing the driver more than once so I usually just give them one star and go about my day.


----------



## Rushmanyyz (Dec 1, 2017)

vtcomics said:


> Lord I want to but I just don't have enough experience to be confident they won't be able to figure out I'm the one who rated them less than a 5 and retaliate. Reason being this: if they have a whopping 30 days to rate us, that gives them way way too much time to analyze/guess and possibly figure out which rider in the last 30 days is responsible for their rating drop. I understand they don't see what I rated them until they rate us, but they CAN see their rating drop before they decide to rate me back. Please correct me if inaccurate


You are completely inaccurate.

They have something like 10 days to rate you. The people that rate a week later are most often those that take Uber once a week or only intermittently.

Most of the delays for low scores are held up a bit because they might be being reviewed (in the case of a report filing) or there might be some shinanigans in the algorithm that seeks to eliminate your ability to identify who rated you. For some riders, it'll be obvious. Others, you never know.

Now, I get worrying about retaliation but you have to know that Uber doesn't want it either. They used to allow us to change our ratings for riders after the fact. This was abused, so they changed that policy. You now have to file a complaint to have a rating reviewed. This, generally, serves no useful purpose, so it will not be honored - I wouldn't bother.

When you rate a passenger, if they rate you, they will see their score drop. So will you, if they don't fike a report. It's likely that Uber only updates your ratings after a while though - they don't want you to be able to identify the passenger easily or quickly. Disgruntled drivers can drive back and assault or harass riders. This lag time eliminates that potential. As stated before, it also allows time for reports to be filed.

Uber cannot wait too long for your driver rating to update either. Low ratings ,without reports, need to get out there so that riders who do care, get appropriate information about the driver. Conversely, it is not valuable for the next driver to know because rider ratings are far less important for individual trips. Drivers are more interested in trended data to get a sense of the difficulties a rider may bring.

You have to remember that ratings aren't really for you or for the rider (less for you though) but much more for Uber. At the very least it offers the only way for Uber to flag potential problems. At most, it may go into the dispatch algorithm and affect the trips you get.

If your rating is low (you can only decide what low is) you should reflect on and change what you can. If you are happy where you are and aren't being pulled up for a low rating by Uber, then keep going.

I have a 4.94 rating. I used to have a 4.89. Then I had a 4.91. Then a 4.92, 4.93, 4.94, 4.95, 4.96, 4.97, 4.98... then I had a 4.97, 4.96, 4.95, 4.94...

I'm a 4.9+ driver. It's not worth being a 4.98 driver, some people are assholes and I feel they should know that they are, so I tell em. That's the difference in me as a 4.98 driver and a 4.94 driver - a couple well deserved rants at a waste of human flesh.

Uber on bro. Don't sweat it.


----------



## Sunshells (Jul 24, 2017)

ColdRider said:


> I don't care what my rate is. Then again, I'm a passenger and always get picked up within 7 minutes.
> 
> That said, I don't like seeing the driver more than once so I usually just give them one star and go about my day.


Thanks for your reply...if it is actually an honest one and not a joke you just made up...Here is some info for you...I am 63 years old, had to take early retirement due to having a heart issue, bad knees, bad hip (yes I have to have joint replacements), and as many other people have had multiple traumas and stress throughout my life and am struggling just to keep myself afloat financially. I started driving for Uber a year and a half ago with a car my 90 year old Dad bought me with money my mom had left when she passed away finally after 14 years on oxygen with pulmonary fibrosis. I also can barely walk right now, so the driving is pretty much all I can do for money...After having some 40 plus rides over the last week or so, I received a 1 start after having received 39 5 stars...I was baffled...I am soooo happy to have found a reason for why someone would do that, not just in your answer but in a few other threads posted here... If that is truly something you do, well God Bless You and your miserable life until Karma catches up with you for all the hell you have dished out to other people due to your a**h***ness, unkind, uncaring and selfish ways...If you are making it up and it is a joke just to show us what jerks our riders can be, well then thanks for opening my eyes and my mind to that as well....


----------



## vtcomics (Oct 9, 2018)

ColdRider said:


> I don't care what my rate is. Then again, I'm a passenger and always get picked up within 7 minutes.
> 
> That said, I don't like seeing the driver more than once so I usually just give them one star and go about my day.


ROFFLMFAO


----------



## Rushmanyyz (Dec 1, 2017)

ColdRider said:


> I don't care what my rate is. Then again, I'm a passenger and always get picked up within 7 minutes.
> 
> That said, I don't like seeing the driver more than once so I usually just give them one star and go about my day.


What an unbelievably useless human being...


----------



## Sunshells (Jul 24, 2017)

LOVE it! That is basically what I said to him...Jerk...



Rushmanyyz said:


> What an unbelievably useless human being...


LOVE THIS! This is basically what I said to him...JERK!


----------

